# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  معلومات مفيدة عن الأردن

## الحوت

الموقـــع 



يقع الأردن في قلب الشرق الأوسط إلى الشمال الغربي من المملكة العربية السعودية، وإلى الجنوب من سورية، والجنوب الغربي من العراق، وإلى الشرق من إسرائيل والسلطة الفلسطينية. ويوجد لدى الأردن منفذ على البحر الأحمر من خلال مدينة العقبة التي تقع في أقصى شمال خليج العقبة. الإحداثيات الجغرافية: 29 - 34 00 شمال، 35 - 39 شرق 
المساحة الإجمالية: 89.213 كيلومتر مربع 
اليابسة: 88.884 كيلومتر مربع


عدد السكان: 4.9 مليون نسمة 




المناخ والجغرافيا  


يجمع الأردن بين مناخ حوض البحر المتوسط والمناخ الصحراوي، حيث يسود مناخ حوض المتوسط في  الأجزاء الشمالية والغربية من البلد، فيما يسود المناخ الصحراوي الغالبية العظمى من البلاد. وعلى العموم، فإن الأردن يتمتع بطقس دافئ وجاف صيفا ومعتدل رطب شتاء. وتتراوح معدلات درجات الحرارة السنوية بين 12-15 درجة مئوية (54-77 فهرنهايت)، وتصل في حدها الأعلى صيفا إلى الأربعينات (105-115 ف) في المناطق الصحراوية. ويتراوح معدل سقوط الأمطار من 50 ملم (1.97 إنش) سنويا في الصحراء إلى حوالي 800 ملم (31.5 إنش) في المرتفعات الشمالية التي تتساقط الثلوج على بعض منها في بعض الأحيان. - 11 - ويمتاز الأردن بتنوع الخصائص الجغرافية من وادي حوض نهر الأردن في الغرب إلى الصحراء في الشرق مع وجود بعض المرتفعات والتلال الصغيرة بينهما. أخفض نقطة: البحر الميت، -408 متر (-1338.6 قدم) أعلى نقطة: جبل رم، 1734 متر (5689 قدم) 



العملة وأسعار الصرف  


العملة الرسمية في الأردن هي الدينار الأردني الذي يقسم إلى 1000 فلس، أو 100 قرش. ويوجد الدينار بشكل ورقي للفئات 50، 20، 10، 5و 1 دينار. وتتوفر أشكال معدنية للعملة بقيمة 0.5، 0.25 دينار و 100، 50، 25، 10 و 5 فلسات. ويتم نشر سعر صرف الدينار يوميا في الصحف المحلية. وإعتباراًً من تاريخ 28/6/2001، أصبح بالإمكان تحويل العملة المعدنية أو الشيكات السياحية في أي مصرف في الأردن. ويتم تقاضي عمولة على الشيكات السياحية فقط. ويوجد أيضا صرافون مرخصون في عمان والعقبة واربد، ومن المرجح الحصول على سعر صرف أفضل لدى الصرافين أكثر مما هو لدى البنوك. كما وتقوم الفنادق من درجة الثلاث نجوم فما فوق بصرف العملات الأجنبية ولكن بسعر أقل تفضيلا. ويسمح للأجانب فتح الحسابات في المصارف الأردنية سواء بالدينار الأردني أو بالعملات الأجنبية. ويعمل سوق صرف العملات الأجنبية بتوجيهات وتعليمات صادرة عن البنك المركزي الأردني. كما ويقوم البنك المركزي بتحديد الحد الأعلى والأدنى لأسعار الفائدة التي يجب على المؤسسات المالية اتباعها. 

Currency
 lowest buying price
(Fils)
 highest selling price
(Fils)

United States Dollar
 708/00
 710/00





متطلبات الحصول على تأشيرة الدخول   


أي زائر غير عربي إلى الأردن، سواء أكانت زيارته للعمل أو السياحة، يحتاج إلى الحصول على تأشيرة للدخول. ويعتمد الرسم المطلوب للتأشيرة، علاوة على المدة الزمنية الممنوحة له للبقاء في الأردن، على جنسية الزائر. وعلى الرغم من أن تأشيرات الدخول يتم الحصول عليها من المطار للزوار القادين بالطائرة، إلا أن القادمين عن طريق البر يجب عليهم الحصول على تأشيرة مسبقة. ويمكن الحصول على التأشيرة والتي في العادة تستغرق يوما واحدا من أي بعثة دبلوماسية أردنية. ولا يمكن الحصول على تأشيرات الدخول عند نقوط العبور البرية الأردنية. إن تأشيرات الدخول الممنوحة من قبل القنصليات الأردنية صالحة لمدة 3-4 شهور إعتباراًً من تاريخ إصدارها، ويمكن أن يتم إصدارها لعدة سفرات. وتسمح تأشيرة الدخول السياحية لصاحبها بالإقامة في الأردن لفترة شهر واحد. وعلى أية حال فإن هذه المدة يمكن تمديدها بسهولة بالغة لمدة شهران آخران، وعلى الزائر أن يقوم بعد انتهاء هذه الفترة بمغادرة المملكة وإعادة الدخول إليها مرة أخرى، أو السير بإجراءات الهجرة في حال رغبته بالإقامة أكثر. وفي حال عدم القيام بتجديد تأشيرة الدخول بصورة صحيحة، يتحتم على الزائر دفع غرامة مالية على الحدود لدى مغادرته المملكة. وفي حال الرغبة بالإقامة لأكثر من أسبوعين في المملكة، يتوجب عليك التسجيل لدى أقرب مركز شرطة



المتطلبات والتوصيات الصحية  



التلقيح ليس مطلوبا من الزائر إلا إذا كان مسافرا من منطقة موبوءة. وفي حال قدومك من بلد ينتشر فيه مرض الكوليرا أو الحمى الصفراء، يتوجب عليك إبراز شهادة تطعيم إلى نقطة العبور الأردنية. وعلى الرغم من أن ذلك ليس مطلوبا، إلا أن الحصول على مطاعيم ضد الشلل والكزاز والتيفوئيد لا يعتبر أمرا سيئا. ويعتبر الأردن واحدا من أكثر البلدان نظافة وأمانا، إلا أن ذلك لا يمنع من إسداء النصيحة باتخاذ بعض الإحتياطات إلى أن يقوم الجهاز الهضمي بالتكيف. ويتوفر لدى الفنادق من فئة الأربع نجوم فما فوق نظام تنقية خاص بهم، ويعتبر الماء من صنابير المياه في تلك الفنادق آمنا للشرب. وفي مناطق أخرى، ينصح باستخدام المياه المعدنية. ويجب القيام بغسل كافة أنواع الخضار والفواكه بشكل جيد، وتجنب أنواع السلطة واللحوم الباردة التي مر عليها زمن طويل، وخصوصا خلال أشهر الصيف. وكافة منتجات الألبان الأردنية منتجات مبسترة وآمنة. وتعتبر الخدمات الطبية في الأردن خدمات متطورة في كافة أنحاء الأردن، ويوجد مركز صحي أو عيادة في كل مدينة أو قرية. ويوجد مستشفيات في عمان والعقبة ومعان والكرك ومادبا والزرقاء واربد والرمثا. وفي المدن الأكبر فإن معظم الأطباء قد تدربوا على المهنة في الخارج ويتحدثون الإنجليزية. ويمكن الحصول على المضادات الحيوية والأدوية الأخرى التي تباع في الدول الغربية حيث أنها على الأغلب متوفرة في الصيدليات الأردنية. ويتوجب الحصول على وصفة طبية لصرف الأدوية مع ضرورة التأكد من إحتفاظك بالإسم العلمي للدواء حيث يمكن أن يكون إسم تجاري معين غير متوفر فيما يتوفر له أي بديل آخر. وإن كنت ممن يستعملون النظارات الطبية، إحرص على إحضار عدسات إحتياطية ونسخة عن فحص النظر


ضريبة المغادرة   


هنالك ثلاثة قيم لضريبة المغادرة من الأردن: خمسة دنانير للمغادرين عن طريق البــر (8 للأردنيين)، وخمسة دنانير للمغادرين بالبحر عن طريق العقبة، وخمسة دنانير للمغادرين عن طريق الجو (25 دينارا للأردنيين). 
 For Non Jordanian

 For Jordanian 

By Land
 5 JD
 8 JD

By Air
 5 JD
 25 JD

By Sea and Aqaba
 5 JD
 6 JD

----------


## ajluni top

عاشت الاردن وعاش ابو حسين

وتسلم اخوي  الحوت عالمعلومات المميزه لبلدنا المتميز

----------


## معاذ ملحم

تسلم يا حوت 

معلومات قيمة ومفيدة 

الله يعطيك العافية على اهتمامك ب منتدى نحبك يا رادن

----------

